# Mount for Mini on back of TV



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I found a decent mount for putting the Mini on the back of a TV. It's a bit overkill, especially if you're good with using just adhesive/velcro fasteners.

It's the "Thin client mount" from Ergotron.

It's a two-piece unit that has thumbscrews that hold it clamped onto whatever you need mounted. It has plenty of room for the Mini.

An added benefit to this mount is you can sandwich it in-between a mounting arm and the TV. It's made from decent quality metal. They only rate it for holding 18lbs, so this isn't ideal for larger TVs. But some of the newer 42" and smaller TV are pretty light.

I have mine mounted to the back of a 19" TV for the guest room, which is on it's own pedestal base. So I'm not using the in-between mounting option. That and in the other room that has a Mini I wouldn't want to extend the mounting position out that much farther.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I used the mount that TiVo sells. Worked like a charm.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

geekmedic said:


> I used the mount that TiVo sells. Worked like a charm.


"Used to sell," that is -- thus the OP's motivation to communicate alternatives, I expect.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/accessories


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I just have my Mini sitting loosely wedged between the tv and wall. That's my mount.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

I just put Velcro on the back of the TV and Velcro on the feet of the mini and stuck it on there.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Do the Mini boxes ever overheat on any of you when placed right on the back of the TV? Would it be best to place it on the wall behind the TV with several inches of separation between the Mini box and the TV?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> "Used to sell," that is -- thus the OP's motivation to communicate alternatives, I expect.


Correct, no longer available from Tivo, and not really designed for VESA mounting anyway.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Anotherpyr said:


> I just put Velcro on the back of the TV and Velcro on the feet of the mini and stuck it on there.


Thus why I mentioned that in my original post. I prefer to avoid gumming up gear with adhesive, when possible. I prefer gear to be easily removable/replaceable without having to deal with velcro or other tape being stuck to it. It's a personal preference, I certainly wouldn't talk anyone out of going that route.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

TazExprez said:


> Do the Mini boxes ever overheat on any of you when placed right on the back of the TV? Would it be best to place it on the wall behind the TV with several inches of separation between the Mini box and the TV?


With modern gear it's not like they're emitting a ton of heat anyway. That and most of the older plasmas were usually constructed such that the heat was convected out the top or sides of the case, not the back.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

So velcro is plenty to fasten the mini? I don't have one yet, but am tryignto figure out the best way.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'd imagine if you used the same sort of 'industrial' velcro typically used for those windshield mounted EZ-pass boxes you'd be ok. There's a pretty robust adhesive on those. I wouldn't use some left-over pieces of the softer fabric kind of veclro. The Mini itself isn't terribly fragile (no internal hard drive) but I'd worry more about it's hard plastic edges falling on something. Mine happens to be on the back of a TV standing on a bedroom bureau. I didn't want to risk it flopping off and denting the wood top.


----------



## peakay (Apr 7, 2002)

wkearney99 said:


> I'd imagine if you used the same sort of 'industrial' velcro typically used for those windshield mounted EZ-pass boxes you'd be ok. There's a pretty robust adhesive on those. I wouldn't use some left-over pieces of the softer fabric kind of veclro. The Mini itself isn't terribly fragile (no internal hard drive) but I'd worry more about it's hard plastic edges falling on something. Mine happens to be on the back of a TV standing on a bedroom bureau. I didn't want to risk it flopping off and denting the wood top.


Thanks! Is line of site an issue if you are using the old/IR style Minis?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

Don't know.

I don't use IR, and haven't for as long as there have been RF remote options for Tivo. I can only say that this particular mount is open enough to allow the face of the Mini to be as accessible as if it was stuck on the back of the TV. I have mine mounted sideways with the back cable connectors on the Mini pointing out to the side (left of the TV when you look at it from the front). This leaves the 'front' of the Mini entirely visible in the mount on the back.

I'd imagine a certain amount of IR 'bounce' would still allow it to work. But, as I mentioned, I don't utilize or keep any IR remotes for use with any of our Tivo devices. So I don't have anything set up to test.

There are other threads that have covered that for the mini. Use the 'search this forum' with the text "IR" and you'll find a bunch.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

peakay said:


> Thanks! Is line of site an issue if you are using the old/IR style Minis?


Yes, definitely.


----------

